# Boilies konservieren - mit Zucker und Salz



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

Normalerweise machen wir unsere Boilies mit dem Mikrowellenverfahren. Da hat man ja unter anderem den Vorteil, dass die Boilies bereits fertig eingeschweißt in der Tüte sind und nicht mehr gekühlt oder sonst wie konserviert bzw. haltbar gemacht werden müssen.

Ich habe jetzt aber einen Fertigmix (Birdfood) bekommen, den ich probehalber auch abrollen möchte. Da mir hier das Risiko aber zu hoch ist, mit dem mir unbekannten Mix in der Mikrowelle PopUps zu erzeugen, wollte ich den ganz "normal" im Kochtopf oder in der Friteuse zubereiten, trocknen lassen und dann...

... tja, dann: Jetzt kommt der Punkt  - Ich wollte die nicht unbedingt einfrieren, weil mir da der Platz fehlt. Also bleibt doch eigentlich nur die Haltbarmachung mit einem Salz/Zucker-Gemisch, oder?! Hab davon bisher nur gehört und das noch nicht selbst probiert. 

Kann ich da die Boilies in Portionen z.B. á 500 Gramm zusammen mit ein paar Esslöffeln Salz und Zucker in Tüten einschweissen?
Oder sollte ich mir lieber z.B. einen großen Farbeneimer mit Deckel holen und die Boilies da zusammen mit dem Zucker/Salz-Gemisch aufbewahren?

Pilkman


----------



## BadPoldi (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also entweder zucker oder salz, weiß nicht beides mischen glaub ich wird ned so der bringer sein. die schusser gut trocknen vorher, dann ab in nem eimer und dann wichtig bis zum oberen rand füllen, sodass die kpl. boilis in zucker/salz liegen. 
das ganze hat allerdings den nachteil, das die boilis mit der zeit steinhart werden... für den hook-bait sicher von vorteil, aber zum füttern???

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BadPoldi _
> *... das ganze hat allerdings den nachteil, das die boilis mit der zeit steinhart werden...*



Das hatte ich auch schon gehört. Läßt sich wohl leider nicht vermeiden, außer dadurch, dass man die Kugeln möglichst schnell verbraucht. Aber große Alternativen gibt es ja nicht, oder? Entweder chemischen Konservierer, einfrieren, Zucker oder Salz, oder...???!
;+ 

Pilkman


----------



## BadPoldi (20. Februar 2004)

hi,

readys gibts noch, aber ansonsten glaub ich gibts nichts mehr. ach ja lufttrocknen bis sie steinhart sind geht auch.... aber gleicher effekt...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Schutty (20. Februar 2004)

ein bekanter von mir konserviert seine knicker schon jahre mit salz und das funst super. ich glaube auch das das anhaftende salz einen zusätzlichen reitz auf die fische ausübt. mit der härte kann ich so nicht sagen, steinhard werden sie bei ihm nur wenn mann sie über längere zeit im salz läßt.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

Nochmal ´ne Frage: Ich war ja ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, dass man ein Salz-Zucker-Gemisch verwendet. Aber BadPoldi und Schutty meinten ja auch eher das eine oder das andere.

Da wollte ich nochmal hinterhaken. Womit habt ihr die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht, mit Salz oder mit Zucker? Oder nehmt ihr Zucker für die Milch- und Birdfood-Boilies und Salz für die Fischstinker?

Pilkman


----------



## BadPoldi (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

na würd sagen salz ist angenehmer...., das mit zucker wird ne klebrige masse am schluß am boden. kann aber auch noch gut als "dip" eingesetzt werden.... einfach probieren, die sauberere lösung wird aber salz sein.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

sorry wieder was vergessen, ich bin eigentlich nur noch "ready" fischer man wird alt und faul )))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

@ BadPoldi

Stimmt, Zucker wird ja meist zu so´nem Panzer, wenn der feucht geworden ist. Nicht dass man die Boilies da noch mit ´nem Meißel raushauen muss...  :q 

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BadPoldi _
> *...ich bin eigentlich nur noch "ready" fischer man wird alt und faul...*



Wird Dir das nicht ein bißchen teuer? Ein vernünftiger selbstgemachter Mix kostet doch nun wirklich wesentlich weniger als die meisten Readies...

Mit welchen Readies hast Du denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. fischst Du?

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (21. Februar 2004)

Muss das doch noch mal kurz hochholen, wegen der Frage:

Salz? 
Oder Zucker?
Oder ein Gemisch von beidem?
Was nehmt ihr?

Pilkman


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Februar 2004)

Hi,
In flüssiger Melasse / Zuckerrübensirup einlegen soll auch gehen und die Boilies sollen dabei weich bleiben. Hab ich aber selbst noch nicht getestet...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (22. Februar 2004)

@ GF

Meinst Du jetzt so  einen Sirup wie "Graftschafter Goldsaft" oder so was?! Okay, genau genommen, was soll in der Brühe noch an Schädlingen an die Boilies kommen... 

Trotzdem bezieht sich meine Frage eher auf die klassische Mische: Salz oder Zucker?!  

Pilkman


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Februar 2004)

Genau den.

Salz oder Zucker? Keine ahnung, bin einfrierer oder Lufttrockner. Salz wäre mir aber sympathischer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (23. Februar 2004)

Hi,

na ja was heißt teuer? ein guter mix kommt mich auch auf mind. 4-5 euro... dann muß ich aber noch arbeiten, rollen usw... wenn mir dann noch 20% kaputtgehen oder welche mal nix werden so steigt der preis auch schnell mal auf 7-8 euro pro kg. und muß immer noch selber rollen usw...

ich bin der meinung es gibt sehr gute readys, mit meinem spezl der überzeugter selbstdreher ist, fischen wir nun schon seit "jahren" um die wette wer mehr fängt.... tja ergebniss: ich würd sagen unentschieden ))

ach ja ich fisch: TopSecret, Mosella, Pelzer und Star-Baits....

gruß

BadPoldi




> _Original geschrieben von Pilkman _
> *Wird Dir das nicht ein bißchen teuer? Ein vernünftiger selbstgemachter Mix kostet doch nun wirklich wesentlich weniger als die meisten Readies...
> 
> Mit welchen Readies hast Du denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. fischst Du?
> ...


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2004)

@ GF

Hmm, für alle Boilies wäre mir die Sirupgeschichte eine etwas zu klebrige Angelegenheit, aber ich könnte mir das z.B. auch als billigen Dip für den Hakenköder vorstellen. Vielleicht noch etwas verdünnen und ein wenig Flavour an die Brühe...

@ BadPoldi

Das ist richtig, mit guten Readies kann man genauso gut angeln. Ich hab trotzdem mehr Vertrauen zu den Self-Made-Boilies, weil ich da genau weiss, was drin ist. Und irgendwie gehört es mittlerweile zum Karpfenangeln für mich dazu, die Dinger zu basteln. Alles Ansichtssache halt... 

Wegen den Preisen: Naja, ganz so teuer sind unsere Mixe nicht, aber mit Flavour und allen Zutaten landen wir meist so bei 3,50-4,00 Euro pro Kilo.

Pilkman


----------

